# New Year Spawning - spawned tonight - My Discus Pair



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the pair has been resting from their last batch for a week now, and the male has been cleaning the cone and the female is full of eggs. Based on my observation, their spawning action will kick in anytime.

































































Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*First Discus tank*

I'm planning on doing my first discus tank using my 46g bow front, for filtration I'm going to use an eheim 2234 & AC 70. I notice that you go BB, can substrate be used? What do you think of the tank size? Being this is my first shot at Discus I want to do it right. Any help and comments you have would be great. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> I'm planning on doing my first discus tank using my 46g bow front, for filtration I'm going to use an eheim 2234 & AC 70. I notice that you go BB, can substrate be used? What do you think of the tank size? Being this is my first shot at Discus I want to do it right. Any help and comments you have would be great. Cheers Laurie


Hi Laurie,

If you are new in discus keeping, I would suggest BB if you are getting young discus, as BB would be easier for them to look for food as well as cleaning & W/C. If you are starting a planted discus tank, get full size discus otherwise young ones will easily stunt their growth in a planted tank(they are not as skillful as adults in searching for food). Also, you need to start a minimum of 6 discus in a 46G, as discus dont like large open swimming area. They can easily get depressed if they lose their sense of security, and they enjoy tight community within their own species.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Year Spawning SOON - My Discus Pair*

Do a big
Wc and
Drop the temp two degrees and off to the races. Instant spawning


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Do a big
> Wc and
> Drop the temp two degrees and off to the races. Instant spawning


I should always listen to the "Discus Mastress" !!!!!

Thanks, April !!!!

Sometimes my heater is not 100% reliable. I can wait.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> I should always listen to the "Discus Mastress" !!!!!
> 
> Thanks, April !!!!
> 
> Sometimes my heater is not 100% reliable. I can wait.


I think I prefer Discus Queen better 

Also, get a new heater they are on sale!!
Heaters are cheap comparing to fish/discus


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> I think I prefer Discus Queen better
> 
> Also, get a new heater they are on sale!!
> Heaters are cheap comparing to fish/discus


I agree, Zenin. I am just too lay back. Heater was my excuse !!!!

Anyway, just did a 90% W/C & drop the temp as per our "Discus Queen" advice. Now I need to check my heater later as moving the dial might create surprises.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

How do you do a 90% w/c? That is a bit scary for us newbies. Even those water conditioner instructions warn of more than 50%. Peter you sure know your stuff. May I ask how you make sure the new water and the old water have same temperature to prevent temperature shock? I assume you apply lots of water conditioner to the aged water. By the way, do you plan to have a thread to show how your last batch of babies are doing? Love to watch them grow.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

congratz peter! i enjoy looking at pictures of your batches of nano discus'.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> How do you do a 90% w/c? That is a bit scary for us newbies. Even those water conditioner instructions warn of more than 50%. Peter you sure know your stuff. May I ask how you make sure the new water and the old water have same temperature to prevent temperature shock? I assume you apply lots of water conditioner to the aged water. By the way, do you plan to have a thread to show how your last batch of babies are doing? Love to watch them grow.


Thanks, Billie !!!

Check my thread " Frys of my true mating pair" which is a continuation of my frys after they were separated from their parents.
Keeping fish is more hands on experience than reading books. Honestly, I have never read any fsh books or internet sites, however, I did make some unnecessary mistakes in the past.

When you do a 90% W/C, the discus will lay FLAT at the bare bottom, If the bottom is not bare, then 90% W/C might be a little risky as the discus can panick and start scratching their bodies. I use aged water + prime + salt.
BTW, not all fish like 90% W/C. My aging water is run with a powerhead + a heater.



jobber604 said:


> congratz peter! i enjoy looking at pictures of your batches of nano discus'.


Thanks, Ming !!!!

Sounds like you are having a good rest & enjoying your holiday !!!!!
Yes, when I see my "nano discus" grow, I am motivated to continue the spawning process with their parents. Raising discus frys is the toughest CHALLENGE !!!! They can get stunted very easy.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter dont mess with the heater...just add a bit cooler water . it will warm back up to where it should be. the cooler clean water being added is what gets them going. oh yeah..you store your water. well throw a bucket of ice cold water in with it. or..wait till they are ready..maybe they want a break.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

well peter, it's a new year and through trial and error and through the natural process, i'm most certain the lil nano's will make it through to adulthood and bring much enjoyment. wish i have the patience and TLC as you put into your tanks.

vacation is good. too bad i'm spending a bit too much time admiring the cheap prices of things i'm buying to spice up my own tank


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Peter dont mess with the heater...just add a bit cooler water . it will warm back up to where it should be. the cooler clean water being added is what gets them going. oh yeah..you store your water. well throw a bucket of ice cold water in with it. or..wait till they are ready..maybe they want a break.


Yes, messing up with heater is dangerous !!!!

Also my fish room is quite warm with the heat. NO rush, I saw the pair has been meditating/staring at the cone a lot.

Thanks again for your always genuine advice !!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally, after I did W/C as well as dropped the water temperature a few times and 5 days of cleaning the cone by the couple, the female laid eggs tonight. I caught the whole action, however, the female likes to lay eggs behind the cone, facing the rear glass. I had to turn the cone after she laid eggs to take some shots. This time, the massive eggs laid were very organized and they should hatch since the male was super excited & experienced.

















































THANKS FOR VIEWING !!!!!


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*breeding*

very nice...........


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Peter. Looks like you are going to be swimming in fry soon.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess its breeding season for all Discus in the area  Congrats


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats Peter. Looking forward to see another batch of babies. This is geting quite entertaining. Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Regarding the foam filters, is there any special type of foam filter for Discus breeding compared to other fish (like German Ram etc.), and how often the foam needs cleaning? Does it matter what density of foam used? I was told if the foam is not densed, it can trap or hurt the fries. What size of foam filter is good for various size of tank? Do they get labelled for what size tank in the package? I will try German Ram breeding first and will be looking for foam filters.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Congratz Peter. Looks like you are going to be swimming in fry soon.


Thanks, Gary !!!!

This time I will have a better handling of the frys with Cypho's help.



Smiladon said:


> I guess its breeding season for all Discus in the area  Congrats


Thanks, Rakesh !!!!

Congrats to your pair too !!!! You need to put them in a separate tank to confirm your pair is a mating pair. Once you set them up in a breeding tank, there is not much work other than W/C every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for your input on helping me with my Discus set up.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> Congrats Peter. Looking forward to see another batch of babies. This is geting quite entertaining. Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Regarding the foam filters, is there any special type of foam filter for Discus breeding compared to other fish (like German Ram etc.), and how often the foam needs cleaning? Does it matter what density of foam used? I was told if the foam is not densed, it can trap or hurt the fries. What size of foam filter is good for various size of tank? Do they get labelled for what size tank in the package? I will try German Ram breeding first and will be looking for foam filters.


Thanks, Billie !!!!

Some peoples are quite particular with the types of sponge filters they use. Mine was a general one with a small pump. When setting up filtration for breeding pair, common sense takes over, depending on the types & sizes of the fish. Bigger breeding pair requires stronger filtration & vice versa.
APRIL has different sizes of sponge filters there and her prices are GOOD.



Clown Lover said:


> Thanks for your input on helping me with my Discus set up.


Thanks, Clown lover !!!!! I am also a clown lover !!!










Key things to remember in keeping happy discus :
1) Less opened space
2) Minimum of 6 to start to maintain their sense of security
3) Clean water + strong filtration.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2 days after eggs laying. Looks like this batch will be bigger than the last one but nothig for sure until they are hatched. Will take one more day to find out.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Starting on the 3rd day, eggs are gradually hatching and some have hatched, guarded by the mother on the other side of the cone. Father is on a very defensive side guarding hatching eggs. Both are very coordinated in dividing their parental dities.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They look GREAT, Peter! When they grow out, I'll trade you a few of your discus for a few of my kribensis  !!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> They look GREAT, Peter! When they grow out, I'll trade you a few of your discus for a few of my kribensis  !!!!


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

No need to trade. I'll give you some to raise as I know they will be in your good hands.

All the fertilized eggs are hatched now, heavily guarded by the parents. When I tried to turn the cone to show the frys at the front for taking pictures, the father jumped up above the water attempting to stop me. 
Water level is now lowered just above the cone, preparing for the frys to free swim.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

All the frys were gone this morning. I noticed the female acted funny last night as the male was busy feeding the frys. The female had decided to abandon her batch for her reason.

Again, no rush for me. My 33G hex breeding tank is a permanent tank for this pair.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hex tank*

Too bad. For a newbie like me, it is surprising to learn that discus and others like Rams eat their eggs.

Peter, is hex tank a preferred shape of tank for breeding discus? How do you get lighting for a hex tank, as your tank looks bright. Does it have a cover with light? I am breeding German Blue Rams right now with a 5 gallon tank, and the breeding pair is scared by the bright light. Seems like discus don't mind bright light.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

happy new year peter!
that pair must of given you a big new year surprise.
look forward to seeing and hearing on the progress.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> Too bad. For a newbie like me, it is surprising to learn that discus and others like Rams eat their eggs.
> 
> Peter, is hex tank a preferred shape of tank for breeding discus? How do you get lighting for a hex tank, as your tank looks bright. Does it have a cover with light? I am breeding German Blue Rams right now with a 5 gallon tank, and the breeding pair is scared by the bright light. Seems like discus don't mind bright light.


Hi Billie,

Hex tank is my personal preference as the discus parents have less distance to travel when parenting. Also, lighting & cover are personal choices as each breeding pair demonstrates different behaviours. Hands on experience is always more accurate than classroom theories.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its really wierd that they dont want to preserve their young.. compared to other fish that you cant make them stop spawning if you wanted them to

hope you have better luck in the future peter


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> its really wierd that they dont want to preserve their young.. compared to other fish that you cant make them stop spawning if you wanted them to
> 
> hope you have better luck in the future peter


Thanks, Mferko !!!!

Actually, this is part of my anticipated breeding process for discus. Discus are perfectionists, and they cannot tolerate sub-standards.

Check my discus frys thread.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya maybe they think its not worth their time yet? better to grow and make more later? btw nice frys i alrdy looked


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Peter, where is your discus fry thread? I can't find that in the breeder section.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> Peter, where is your discus fry thread? I can't find that in the breeder section.


It is under member photo gallery.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

My pair laid eggs again, the 4th time from raising their last batch. This time, the eggs are more placed out than the second time. When the eggs are too close to each other, there will be problems when hatching when the wigglers trying to break out from the yolks.

Also attaching pictures of their last raised frys. Only 7 left but look strong.



















FEMALE









MALE


----------

